# Not A Math Wiz



## RBreland (Nov 30, 2014)

Ok, I have never been accused of being sart. Here is my issue. I build a lot of furniture type projects from plans but usually modify the dimensions to suit the space of the area where they end up going,. My issue is since I am not great at math I wind up wasting a lot of material and have to redo stuff a few times. Does anyone know of an app or something that would aid in taking dimensions from a plan and doing the calculations for you so I don't burn off the new brain cells I still have and kill less trees than I have to? I have tried sketch but don't have the time to devote to learning it or I would have enrolled in CAD course in school.


Thanks smart people.


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

I don't think there is a magic bullet here. You have to go through each piece and resize it. Personally, sketchup works for me and that's how I would do it. It's one of those apps that if you see someone using it you get it but with out some reference points, it can be baffling. There are lots of good tutorials out there.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm not aware of one either especially since you probably aren't changing all the dimensions such as height for example. You get better at something with practice.


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

I've never used a bought print before, I thought they came with a mat list.
Can't speak for anyone else, but it isn't worth the time trying to figure an exact, too many variables and possible errors to crop up, (pour moi)
wrong tool setup, milling green wood that shrinks prior to assembly, dropping to concrete floor, etc. I tend to figure about 15% above what I believe I need, which includes, if all goes well, rough cut dim (for acclimation then final dim) and blade width. If all goes well I have left overs for some other thingy.


----------



## RBreland (Nov 30, 2014)

Thanks guys. In my particular case my Sister in law liked something she saw on Ana white and I owe her a bday present so volunteered to make her something. Ana White usually has incorrect cultists anyway. In this case the piece was 74" long but SIL wanted 60, 16 1/2 wide but wanted 15, 30" tall but wanted 37. All easy enough so far but when you get to the actual shelves the cut list said 63 1/2, which was wrong to start with and I am having a dickens of a time figuring the correct shelf length. I come up with either 51 or 49. Think I'll just do 51 and if it isn't right just cut it down to 49. Easier than breaking out the board stretcher. 
Just thought there could be some app out there where you enter in dimensions that are in plans and it would calculate the new cutlist if you wanted to modify the size.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

If you took the dimensions you have and draw it in SketchUp it will give you most of the other dimensions based on the ones you know. If I am not mistaken. Please correct me if I am wrong.

Herb


----------



## RBreland (Nov 30, 2014)

I downloaded the trial sketch up just to check it out and could barely make it passed the lady in the overalls. I am going to take some time and learn it. I'm sure it is a very productive tool. I'm still using protractors, 3 way rulers and compasses.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

Robert,
I recommend that you invest the time to learn Sketchup. Start here: 





Watch a while, then draw a while. You don't have to draw the entire project, but you can soon learn to draw up the parts that you are unsure about and how they fit together. 

Eventually, you'll probably want to depart from plans that you buy and design your own. Knowing how to use Sketchup will pay big dividends down the road. I seldom build anything that I don't draw up first. The process of building it piece by piece in Sketchup saves many mistakes in the shop.


----------



## RBreland (Nov 30, 2014)

Thanks guys. This seems to be the next step in my woodworking progression. What I've mostly been doing is finding free stuff on Ana white then modifying. Most of her stuff uses pocket holes, which don't get me wrong, are great but want to step up my game a bit. And getting tired of relying on PH. Joinery. Either that or using drafting paper and designing my own. I take it sketch up will do most of the heavy lifting for you and provide different angles and views.
Hoping I can get to the point of learning it well enough in my 30 day trial to purchase it and actually use it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

RBreland said:


> Hoping I can get to the point of learning it well enough in my 30 day trial to purchase it and actually use it.


You don't have to purchase anything. After your 30 day trial is over, you can still continue using the free version of Sketchup, which does have some reduced functionality, but will still do everything I've ever needed. It is PLENTY functional for a woodworker's needs. By the time you outgrow the free version of Sketchup, we'll be asking YOU for Sketchup advice. So, don't be afraid to invest your time in it. You won't be sorry.


----------



## HoweA (Jul 31, 2013)

I believe there is an addon named "cutlist bridge" or something similar that be of some help also. That said you'll still have the learning curve......


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

I ask my phone. If you phrase it right you will get the answer Sometimes you have to ask it a few times to get it to tell you what you are looking for . it's all in the wording. Ask it wrong and you will just get Web sites


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

DonkeyHody said:


> You don't have to purchase anything. After your 30 day trial is over, you can still continue using the free version of Sketchup, which does have some reduced functionality, but will still do everything I've ever needed. It is PLENTY functional for a woodworker's needs. By the time you outgrow the free version of Sketchup, we'll be asking YOU for Sketchup advice. So, don't be afraid to invest your time in it. You won't be sorry.


I've been using the free version for about 10 years and the only Pro feature I could have used was DXF (autocad) import/export. There are sometimes paid for extensions that might be useful but I can usually find a free one that meets the need.


----------



## RBreland (Nov 30, 2014)

mgmine said:


> I ask my phone. If you phrase it right you will get the answer Sometimes you have to ask it a few times to get it to tell you what you are looking for . it's all in the wording. Ask it wrong and you will just get Web sites



This is a brilliant idea. I can't believe I didn't think of it (I work for Apple as tech support and promote Siri a lot.)
Haven't tried it yet for my situation yet but I do see how it could work. Siri is pretty smart, especially when you have her set to speak in a British accent. Lol. I am still exploring the sketch up solution. because I can see how valuable it can be as well as adding another layer of fun to my woodworking. As you can tell I am still a novice but nothing brings me greater joy than starting out with a bunch of sticks and having it turn into art.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RBreland (Nov 30, 2014)

PhilBa said:


> I've been using the free version for about 10 years and the only Pro feature I could have used was DXF (autocad) import/export. There are sometimes paid for extensions that might be useful but I can usually find a free one that meets the need.



One question for the sketch up pros. Sure the tutorials probably go over this but I'm lazy. When making a design do you use the true dimension of the wood... ex: 1 1/2 x 3 1/12 or 2x4. Not sure if the app is that smart or not.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

RBreland said:


> One question for the sketch up pros. Sure the tutorials probably go over this but I'm lazy. When making a design do you use the true dimension of the wood... ex: 1 1/2 x 3 1/12 or 2x4. Not sure if the app is that smart or not.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Woodworkers do not use the nominal dimensions to build things we use the actual dimensions. Even nominal plywood thicknesses are not actual thicknesses.

Herb


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Robert for a temporary solution using paper it might be helpful to point out that plans are made up from different views. There's the plan view looking straight down on it and 4 sides of elevation. It's nearly as difficult or confusing when you simplify it like that. Draw your outer dimensions then move in the thickness of your materials. If you have dividers or shelves then add length or width if they will fit into grooves. If the drawing starts to get too cluttered then split some of the details from one to another. Label everything clearly and do the cut list at the same time. If the inside dimension is 58 1/2" (L) by 18" (W) and you want to add a shelf fitting into 1/4" deep grooves then put on your cut list: Shelf= 58 1/2 + 1/4" times 2 = 59"(L) by 18" + 1/4" (W). That way you'll know when you look at it that you added the groove depth. 

Drawing by hand isn't that hard, you just have to go about it in a clear and logical way.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

As Herb said, use the actual dimensions of your material when designing in Sketchup so you have an accurate 3D representation of your project. If you focus on making individual Sketchup components (like pieces you would cut out of wood) you can resize as necessary, get accurate measurements, and you can print out shop drawings to help you make all the parts correctly.

As you'll learn, one advantage to Sketchup is that it lets you build your project digitally and discover possible assembly issues and design alternatives before you cut the first piece of wood.

I've been using Sketchup on my Mac since around 2004 and the free version will do everything you need. And, as suggested above, there are a lot of free videos on using Sketchup for woodworking.


----------



## RBreland (Nov 30, 2014)

Well I just had back surgery and have a month to kill before I get
Back to work so sounds like I have found something to keep
me occupied. Thanks Guy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

RBreland said:


> One question for the sketch up pros. Sure the tutorials probably go over this but I'm lazy. When making a design do you use the true dimension of the wood... ex: 1 1/2 x 3 1/12 or 2x4. Not sure if the app is that smart or not.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sketchup will draw it exactly like you tell it to do. You don't want it making assumptions.


----------



## RBreland (Nov 30, 2014)

Awesome donkey. That was the answer I was looking for.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

Here's a whole bunch of videos doing various wood working things with SU.


----------



## RBreland (Nov 30, 2014)

Been playing with SU a bit. This is awesome. Still haven't really made anything with it yet but definitely see the potential and still learning the tools. So far just mainly rectangles and push and pull tool but wow. The resources you guys are providing are great. 
Thanks for all the help.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RBreland (Nov 30, 2014)

Okay guys. I am by no means a SU pro yet but did manage to create a simple coffee table from scratch. I don't know if it is because I am using version 14 but my biggest challenge is getting the dimensions correct. The only way I have found to do it consistently is to type it in as I make the rectangle. Otherwise I get some strange measurements with ~ symbols in the dimensions box.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

Robert, 
Click on "Window", then "Model Info", then "Units". Set the Precision as desired. Click the "Enable Length Snapping" box. 

Now your lines and rectangles will jump to the fractions you selected.


----------



## RBreland (Nov 30, 2014)

Ahhhh. Thanks Donkey. I will check that out in a few. I was following the woodworking tutorials and using a Mac Like the instructor has but for some reason it wasn't working for me like it was for him. I did notice his version was a much earlier one than I am using.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

